
Open Product Data: a public database of product data - 0xmohit
http://product.okfn.org/
======
cheriot
If there was a place tracking unethical behavior by companies and an app that
scanned barcodes to help people avoid companies they don't approve of, would
anyone here use it?

~~~
thomasqbrady
I would.

This OPD site gives you the impression it has some of that data, but the
browse section does not inspire much confidence. I would love to be able to
see information about responsible sourcing, production practices, employment
practices, etc. for everything from food to electronics to clothing.

~~~
cheriot
The browse by owner page prompted the thought. Content on business practices
could initially be a news search and tools for community contribution (article
submission, voting, a way to suggest friends join you in boycotting a
company).

------
oneloop
The most recent files are from 2013. This seems abandoned. Am I missing
something?

